# UE diguises



## Knell (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a bit of an enquiry as to people exploring locations with an active security precence, i've always contemplated getting a hi-vis vest and a hard hat (safe and works as a disguise)

My main concern is perhaps getting arrested under a sneaky "you lied to a police officer" excuse

Anyone else had issues with that before? And does anyone else have any creative ideas on disguises?

Knell~


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

Well yes, lying to a police officer may well get you arrested (although probably not charged with anything once they realise you're not breaking any laws). My question is though, why lie to a police officer? By all means lie to anyone else who asks, but once you're caught you're caught. 

To be honest the more furtive you look the more likely you are to be noticed as looking out of place, that includes camo and the like. I've never come across anyone wearing a disguise before, it seems like a bit of a bizarre idea.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep, I can vouch for the "hi-vis makes you invisible" disguise...  

A hard hat sets it off nicely, but don't go overboard with the glasses / nose / moustache thing. 

There's rarely anything good that comes from lying to the Police. 




Oh, the only other thing is: Make sure your hi vis doesn't stand out... Some agencies only use orange for example. 
On the above site I quickly realised everyone else had the contractors logo on the back. I simply turned mine inside out so it just looked like I was an idiot that couldn't dress himself...


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't consider hi vis to be a disguise. PPE innit, responsible urbexing. 

It can also help with the nosy neighbour thing, it'll make them assume you're a surveyor or agent.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm starting to wear more unobtrusive garbs on some explores more recently. Blue trousers in particular, rather than my usual green or khaki  Other than that, I've heard of people carrying around a clipboard along with hard hat and high vis, but I've never bothered myself. There's not a lot to slinging on some work clothes, it's more the social engineering side of things that's difficult and takes serious balls. I wouldn't lie to the Police under any circumstances. Most of them are alright and if you haven't done anything criminally wrong, then there's nothing to lie about. I find that honesty and a touch of the old SlimJim charm (non-existent) with Security sometimes gets me a quick 10 min tour if I get pinched too!


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

It can be a double edged sword. If site access normally goes through security then all your going to do is draw attention to yourself with high-vis, and they're going to know you're not supposed to be there. It only works for a handful of onsite security places.


----------



## Knell (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh goodness im not stupid enough to lie to a police officer~ but id be worried about them taking me in under the guise of "visual lying" or some such~ im not too clued up on law unfortunatley! D;

Like the clipboard idea haha!


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

You're not going to be arrested for wearing PPE safety equipment... it's perfectly legal to wear anywhere for whatever reason, just like jeans and trainers.


----------



## smiler (Apr 28, 2015)

krela said:


> Well yes, lying to a police officer may well get you arrested (although probably not charged with anything once they realise you're not breaking any laws). My question is though, why lie to a police officer? By all means lie to anyone else who asks, but once you're caught you're caught.
> 
> To be honest the more furtive you look the more likely you are to be noticed as looking out of place, that includes camo and the like. I've never come across anyone wearing a disguise before, it seems like a bit of a bizarre idea.



Yeah, once you're cought don't mess folk about, it only makes nosy neighbours more suspicious and pisses Secca off, explain what your doing, most security personal know about us and see us as a bloody nuisance but benign.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 29, 2015)

When out and about beware of people in disguise, a hard hat and hi vis in the right location can be more discrete than this.

What camera. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## Ipcre55 (May 1, 2015)

Speaking from experience (I'm Secca), it sometimes pays to speak to the security guys and get some info on a site that you wish to explore. Most times they'll pass you on to someone else who has the correct contacts and you may get permission. I used to get lots of calls from fellow Urbexers for various sites that we looked after and the one line that always worked was the "I'm doing a study of the history of......for etc...". We'd speak to the client and they'd say "yeah thats fine". Having all your own PPE also adds credibility to your story.


----------



## brickworx (May 1, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> When out and about beware of people in disguise, a hard hat and hi vis in the right location can be more discrete than this.
> 
> What camera. by stu8fish, on Flickr



Who IS that handsome devil???!


----------



## Conrad (May 1, 2015)

I think I heard somewhere that if you wear something with the companies logo on it you could be done for fraud or something of that nature? Presumably you wouldn't anyway but it's worth bearing in mind I suppose.


----------



## krela (May 1, 2015)

Konrad said:


> I think I heard somewhere that if you wear something with the companies logo on it you could be done for fraud or something of that nature? Presumably you wouldn't anyway but it's worth bearing in mind I suppose.



That is not true, well not unless you're doing something fraudulent with it anyway. Its not fraudulent in itself.

You may well have to answer a lot of questions before they realise that though. Another one of those things that's probably more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Conrad (May 1, 2015)

krela said:


> That is not true, well not unless you're doing something fraudulent with it anyway. Its not fraudulent in itself.
> 
> You may well have to answer a lot of questions before they realise that though. Another one of those things that's probably more trouble than its worth.



Thanks for clearing that up, I was wondering.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

If you had the companies hi-vis on, they may also accuse you of nicking it! 

Last year UE-OMJ and myself wanted to access some air raid shelters under the city, which we'd pinpointed down to a single manhole. 

So we done the full 'Workman' disguise. Including hi-vis, cones, tape, and even a white van! Hows that for commitment! 

We had to close a small portion of road / pavement.... but no one batted an eyelid! 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvR4XSa629E[/ame]


----------



## brickworx (May 1, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> If you had the companies hi-vis on, they may also accuse you of nicking it!
> 
> Last year UE-OMJ and myself wanted to access some air raid shelters under the city, which we'd pinpointed down to a single manhole.
> 
> ...



Haha! Good work fella...like that


----------

